# Well? We're waiting



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Did anyone make it out yesterday? How did you all do?


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Myself and Chippawa went out yesterday morning.
We did fair considering that there was not a cloud in the sky.
1 desent size flock and 2 stray flocks found our deeks inviting on a hay field.
Chippawa will post a few pictures later this evening. [email protected]


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Hunted a small public pond that was holding 25-30 geese. We set up on an island and had a group of 5 on the opposite bank. At sunup the geese were clustered between me and the other group. No wind so it was 50/50 which way they would take off. Unfortunately they took off right into the faces of the other group and out of 20 geese at 15-20 yards and 5 guys they got one. two circled back by us and drew a straggler to swim over right infront of us. We took care of him. Had another single pass over an hour later and all it took was a few clucks, dropped air and, dropped in by our dekes and then dropped in the water. managed 8 doves as well but should had a lot more. Man i was just getting confident in my shooting at the range but then those doves come and make me feel pathetic. One other note, make sure to change out your loads when switching from geese to dove. My partner forgot and well BB shot doesn't leave much...lol. Anyone chasing teal tomorrow morning?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Good reports, good to see someone picking up a few.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Myself and my "Waterfowling Mentor" Parrothead got 3 Blue-winged Teal Saturday morning. We saw a lot of birds before legal shooting time and of course a MORON was shooting at 6:40 at them

By the way Parrothead went out Sunday morning w/out me  and bagged a Canada goose.


----------

